# R-Cube Ohm Meter by The Friday Morning



## kimbo (8/5/15)

http://theartofvapes.com/products/r-cube-ohm-meter-by-the-friday-morning

When it comes to accuracy nothing has been made more accurate for ohms reading until now. 

*Product features:*


510 connection
3D printed
accurately reads between 0.01-9.99
uses 14500 li-on battery
includes 900mah 3.7v 14500 battery


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)

$60 pretty pricey..


----------



## kimbo (8/5/15)

Yea but it is the first ohm tester i see that can fire your coil as well


----------



## VandaL (8/5/15)

kimbo said:


> Yea but it is the first ohm tester i see that can fire your coil as well


You can pickup a regualted mod cheaper and just as accurate  Just not a SMOK one.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (8/5/15)

A true milliohm meter like the Gossen or Keithley brands, are way over a 1000 US $ a piece, so $60 is very kind - pity they don't specify the tolerance.


----------



## ET (8/5/15)

http://www.thefridaymorning.com/meter/

First check out their other products

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HealthCabin (11/5/15)

Nice product but a little expensive...


----------



## zadiac (11/5/15)

I'd pay that if it's really that accurate. I'm not sure about these eleaf testers. I've heard that they're not really accurate. rumor though.

Edit: Just spoke to a friend of mine who is a genius with electronics. He'll show me how to build an ohm meter that you can use to fire your atty as well and I think I can build this much cheaper, seeing as I'll be 3D printing very soon. Maybe I'll even make this available for purchase

Reactions: Like 2


----------

